# Bambusgeplauder



## Boneone (27. Juni 2013)

Sasa ist wie Phyllostachys, Pseudosasa und Pleiblastus Ausläuferbildende Bambusarten.
sind sehr schön, aber vorsicht beim verbauen der Rhizomsperre sonst kanns teuer werden, oder in viel arbeit ausarten.

es gibt auch Horstbildende arten Fargesia & Bambusa da braucht man/frau keine Rhizomsperre
mein liebling ist zur Zeit:
"Fargesia nitida Heckenbambus 'Great Wall' " bei mir gerade etwas über 2 Jahre alt und schon 2,5-3m
 

3 weitere Fargesia


----------



## karsten. (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambus abzugeben ... inkl. Rhizomsperre*

Hallo

Dein Fargesia nitida sieht wirklich gut aus !

Als ich [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/53/]2008 [/URL]meine Phyllostachys bissetii gepflanzt habe (ohne Sperre)
waren die Fargesia n. grad a.A.   

so ein ganz ganz klein bisschen bereue ich es schon

ich bin heuer schon mal übern Zaun zum geprungen und hab ein paar Rizome aus der Erde gezogen 

die hab ich dann im Straßengraben verbuddelt 

mfG


----------



## Doc (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambus abzugeben ... inkl. Rhizomsperre*

Ich habe auch nen kleinen Bambus gekauft, der angeblich keine Ausläufer bildet (gibts das?) ...

Der kleine Busch mag nur überhaupt nicht an Größe zulegen :-(


----------



## karsten. (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambus abzugeben ... inkl. Rhizomsperre*

Klar das sind die sogenannten u.a. die o.g. "Horst"-bildendenden Sorten 

so ziemlich jeder Bambus braucht viel Wasser Dünger und Licht 

mfg


----------



## Boneone (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambus abzugeben ... inkl. Rhizomsperre*

@ Karsten 
Achtung gibt meines Wissens nach schon Referenz Urteile in DE gerade der Phyllostachys ist sehr wuchs freudig.
(kann sogar Straßen sprengen oder Keller Isolation ruinieren)

schau mal hier http://www.bambus-lexikon.de/rhizomsperre.98.html

rechtlich:
http://www.exoten-forum.de/vb/archive/index.php/t-18131.html
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/bamb...wer-muss-die-sproesslinge-dauerhaft-entfernen

Hoffe du verstehst dich mit deinen Nachbarn gut und findest noch eine Lösung bevor es teuer wird ...
viel Glück


@Doc wie von Karsten bereits erwähnt
Horstbildende arten Fargesia  & Bambusa da braucht man/frau KEINE Rhizomsperre
(neuer austrieb MAX 5cm Abstand von den alten...)
Bambusa hab ich noch nicht gefunden 
(Pflanzen kaufe ich nicht so gerne im netz eher in Shops da sehe ich sie und Transport ist auch kein Problem...)



Punkto licht muss ich dir leider widersprechen Karsten.
Bambus rollt die Blätter ein wenn es zu heiß ist meine 4 Fargesia sind eher im Halbschatten/Schatten, hatte aber vor sobald die schön groß sind sie etwas sonniger umzusetzen.
Wasser & Dünger gebe ich dir recht.
vielleicht auch unterschiedliche verlieben von Fargesia & Phyllostachys

Habe bei meinen Eltern (sehr große Dachterasse [Flachdach]) auch 3 Fargesia die ich nun aus Mitleid mit den Pflanzen im Garten umsetze nur der Fargesia murielae ist mit der vielen sonne im Topf zurecht gekommen.

l.g.
alex


----------



## karsten. (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambus abzugeben ... inkl. Rhizomsperre*



Boneone schrieb:


> Hoffe du verstehst dich mit deinen Nachbarn gut und findest noch eine Lösung bevor es teuer wird ...
> viel Gück



Klar  !


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambusgeplauder*

Hallo zusammen, also den Bambus den ich abgeben will habe ich ja in einer guten HDPE Rhizomsperre. 
Wenn sich keiner meldet kommt das Ding früher oder später in den Schredder.
Also der steht schon einige Jahre in der Rhizomsperre ohne Probleme  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Boneone (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambusgeplauder*

hi, Wuzzel.

Mit richtig verbauter Rhizomsperre sollte es auch keine Probleme geben, wollte echt nicht deinen Bambus madig machen, ich bin ein Bambus Fan  und würde den wahrscheinlich holen, wärst du nicht soooo weit weg ^^

Ein schöner Vorteil von Bambus ist:
1)Einfach zu Vermehren (mit scharfen Sparten teilen) 
2)Dämmt Akustisch (bei Wind) was im Garten zur/m Straße/Nachbarn doch Vorteile hat.
3)__ Immergrün 
4)Wuchs freudig 
….

Aber "Phyllostachys bissetii gepflanzt habe (ohne Sperre)" hat mich aufschreien  lassen, habe zwar noch keine Persönlichen Erfahrungen aber schon sooo viele Horror-Storys gelesen und wollte nur auf Jene verweisen. 

l.g.
alex


----------



## karsten. (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambusgeplauder*



> Aber "Phyllostachys bissetii gepflanzt habe (ohne Sperre)" hat mich aufschreien lassen, habe zwar noch keine Persönlichen Erfahrungen aber schon sooo viele Horror-Storys gelesen und wollte nur auf Jene verweisen.



is ja in Ordnung 
Meine Panik hält sich in Grenzen 
hast Du die Tiefenentspanntheit in den Augen meiner Nachbarn bemerkt ?
die teile ich übrigens weitgehend 

Ich kurve jede Woche mit dem Rasentraktor um den Bambus
und wenns mir irgendwann zu blöd wird , mach ich irgend wann mal mit einem Bagger einen Graben 
und versenke senkrecht ein Förderband 


schönes WE 

omm


----------



## Doc (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambusgeplauder*

Hier mein Sorgenkind:

Er wächst einfach nicht ... steht unter der __ Birke / neben dem Bachlauf


----------



## Boneone (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambusgeplauder*

Hi Markus,

Schaut recht feucht & sonnig aus oder? verwendest du speziellen Bambus Dünger?
Staunässe verträgt der Bambus nicht so gut...
Ist glaub ich eh ein Fargesia oder?
Bei der blassen Farbe würde ich mal auf zu viel Sonne, Wasser oder ein Dünger Problem tippen.
Hast ihn ja nicht erst das Jahr eingesetzt oder?

l.g.
alex


----------



## Doc (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambusgeplauder*

Hi,

der Bambus steht ziemlich schattig und bekommt natürlich auch Sonne ab, aber nicht volles Pfund  ... Gedüngt habe ich den Bambus noch gar nicht


----------



## lollo (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambusgeplauder*

Hallo,

vielleicht ist er ein Meristemvermerter, diese brauchen zum wachsen etwas länger. Meistens sind diese in den Baumärkten zu bekommen.

Da der Bambus zu den Gräsern zählt, kannst du ihn mit einem Rasendünger versorgen.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bambusgeplauder*

Doc, wenn Deiner nicht wächst , dann versuchs doch mal mit meinem... ich könnt auch noch nen zweiten drauflegen, weil wir im Moment voll auf Rosen sind und da den Platz brauchen  

Gruß Wuzzel 

P.S. wer ableger vom Horstbildenden Murielae haben will bekommt auch noch nen kräftigen Horst davon mit dazu. 

Also zwei Pseudosassa MIT Rhizomsperre UND Murielae ! 
UND zur Stärkung würde ich ne Bratwurst auf den Grill werfen


----------

